# How far along is she?? (UPDATE)



## peachick (Jan 17, 2011)

In November  I bought 2 adult does to breed to my buck.  Mother and daughter  ages  2 and 3.....

The 3 year old doe  Rapunzel is looking MUCH farther along then I think she should....  the daughter is showing NO sign of pregnancy.  I took several photos this morning before breakfast...  so nobody had a chance to bloat up.  Rapunzel  tends to look more bloated than the others anyway...  but  her giant udder is what makes me think shes ready to pop soon.  

I called the previous owner  and she stated she could not have been bred at her farm before  I bought them.   

What do you guys think???  is she ready to pop...  or does she really have 3 more months to go??




DSC_0103 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


More photos of her here....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/s1gnature/sets/72157625718754675/with/5363383641/

Thanks!!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a hard one. If there was no buck anywhere around her at the previous farm she may just be pleasantly plump! If there was a buck or buckling on the previous owners farm be on watch! I just brought home a nubian who has never been bred and is 2 yrs old and she has a bit of a fat udder (she herself is chubby also!). She was in full blown heat last nite and my buck bred her.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

First I'm LOVING her coat!

She is pretty wide.  Is her udder hard?  How long has it been growing?

Did the farm you bought her from HAVE bucks?  If so...ahem... there must have been a breeding gone unnoticed.


----------



## peachick (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad you like her coat...  the name Rapunzel suits her, eh? 

The previous owner had a nice set up with 2 bucks in a neighboring yard. The does and babies were in a larger yard...  Im wonderinf if a buckling might have bred her before she took them away from the moms.

Either way  Im thrilled that she is pregnant.  I just dont have any clue when she is due.  I bought her and her daughter Nov 10th.   And I saw her daughter bred by my buck on Nov 14th.....  However the daughter shows no sign of pregnancy....  if she is 2 months along.

I set up a birthing pen for her today... I dont think shes going to pop this week...  but  I cant imagine she has 3 more months to go....  unless shes haveing a litter!

I dont think she is overweight...  everyone else here is in great condition.  Her udder is a bit larger than a grapefruit...  its not hard,  but it is full.  I first noticed it about 2 weeks ago.

thanks guys for your thoughts.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 17, 2011)

My sweet Amber has had a huge udder since mid December.  Get a load of this picture from Jan 1.  And still no sign of kids. As far as I can tel they are not due till mid February.  As many people told me when I asked....you will know when you know, and remember....goats are liars.


----------



## peachick (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh MY!  and she still has a month to go!!  The poor girl!  She must have 3 or 4 in there!
It looks like my girl is doing the same thing.  I will try to relax and just let her be.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow Chks - nice udder on that girl!  And she's GINORMOUS!

Peachick..the more you check and fret, the longer you wait LOL but I'm looking forward to baby pics!


----------



## peachick (Feb 6, 2011)

So,  its 3 weeks later,  She is even larger and her udder is larger too, and feeling harder....  no surprise, right?
But now shes starting to waddle.  and she walks slow!  she wont step over the 10 inch board and the bottom of a gate, and her back is starting to sag.... her hip bones are showing and I'm getting so excited!!!
I think she maybe has another week or so?
But that means she was pregnant before I bought her, and Buckley wont be the daddy.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 6, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> So,  its 3 weeks later,  She is even larger and her udder is larger too, and feeling harder....  no surprise, right?
> But now shes starting to waddle.  and she walks slow!  she wont step over the 10 inch board and the bottom of a gate, and her back is starting to sag.... her hip bones are showing and I'm getting so excited!!!
> I think she maybe has another week or so?
> But that means she was pregnant before I bought her, and Buckley wont be the daddy.


If you can see her hip bones, it shouldn't be much longer!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you might be surprised how long she will go looking like that. It gets to the point they look so miserable that I just feel so sorry for them.   

The doe in the door to the right looked like this for over a month, She kidded last night. her belly hung so low it was an inch from the ground, she could barely walk, she couldn't figure out how to comfortably lay down, it was pitiful.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had one who had an udder for 7 weeks, hip bones showing for 4 weeks, and discharge for three.  She kidded Monday night with triplets.  

Goats LIE!

If the baby isn't your buck's the good side is if she has nice does you can retain them since they aren't related.


----------



## peachick (Feb 12, 2011)

Wellllll
look what  I found today!




DSC_0140 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0145 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0143 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


one boy and one girl...  they seem to be doing great!  I havent really seen them nurse though,  but they are alert and moving around plenty.....  other bodily functions all seem to be working as well 
More photos soon.


----------



## elevan (Feb 12, 2011)

Yay!  They are super cute!  Congratulations!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!!  Those are super cute little babies!!  Congratulations!  So does timing make them Buckley's or one of the bucks from their previous owners?



eta:  never mind, I read back through and you didn't get them until November - obviously they were bred before.  I think I'd be calling to the let their former owners know that not only was it possible that they were bred but you have the babies to prove that they were.  Must have been some goatie sneakin' around going on at their old home!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 12, 2011)

Good for you all!


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## mossyStone (Feb 12, 2011)

wow those are adorable!!!! Love those markings 

congrats!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous kids!  Congrats!


----------



## peachick (Feb 12, 2011)

Just off the phone wiht the previous owner...  she was shocked that Rapunzel just had kids.... she  said "I dont know how they bred through the fence".  I suggested that maybe a buckling was in with the does for too long.  Oh well.  Im happy to have them regardless of who their daddy is 

Rapunzel is a great mom!!  I have seen the babies nurse a few times now,  they are a few hours older and going strong.....  Im so happy!

a few more photos...



DSC_0150 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

The boy  



DSC_0155 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

The girl



DSC_0133 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 12, 2011)

They are absolute precious!  I have decided the mini silky fainters are my favorite breed of goat.

Do the coats get longer as they get older?


----------



## themrslove (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my...what cuties!!!  
I _need_ goaties that look like that.
It is a NEED.


----------



## RabbitLover11 (Feb 12, 2011)

Adorable babies!!  I'll have to check out that breed... they're so beautiful!  I wouldn't mind who the daddy was either, at this point.


----------



## peachick (Feb 12, 2011)

lol  I know  it IS a need!!  My friends near me have fainters without the long coat...  so  I refer to mine as foo foo goats 

The coats are usually at full length by 3 years old,  i believe.  They all seem to develop differently.  Buckley was hairy and already had bangs at 12 weeks old.  Elvira, who is completely unrelated to Buckley was also very hair as a baby.... Some of my other bloodlines are hairing over slowly.
I bought Rapunzel as an adult and her hair touches the ground (but that sort of length is hard to get)

Thanks guys


----------



## dbunni (Feb 12, 2011)

No ... No ... Yes ... Oh ... need more fiber animals ... No ... No ... Um YES!!!!!  they are soooo tempting!

Better go spin!!!! make room for more ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2011)

What a couple of cutie pies!


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh they are sooo cute, send one to me please !  I think I asked you before but does their hair feel corse any or is it smooth and well silky?


----------



## peachick (Feb 12, 2011)

their coat is soft and silky...  everyone except Rapunzel...  hers is a bit corse.


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 12, 2011)

In that case I need two now!   I wish I could, just as soon as I graduate college I can have all the goats I want  (just have to keep telling myself that)


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG!!! So beautiful!!  I adore that black/white!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 13, 2011)

tee hee!  They're ADORABLE!!  Congrats on the 'bonus' babies!!


----------



## peachick (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea  bonus babies is right!!

I snapped some picks of them this morning, and posted on a new thread....  enjoy!

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=98507#p98507


----------

